# AQUADIVE PHOTOS



## zephyrnoid (Mar 12, 2011)

I notice that posts are all over the place in this dedicated sub-forum. Allow me to suggest that the posts be organized into taxonomical 'buckets'.
Here's my latest and the first of three spreads featuring the Aquadive Bathyscaphe 100 in Bronze.
https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/893686_4228866100270_514417912_o.jpg


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Very cool....excellent work :-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## zephyrnoid (Mar 12, 2011)

Rough FPO ( Sans Text) ©2013 GSQ Magazine


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

zephyrnoid said:


> View attachment 1030321
> 
> Rough FPO ( Sans Text) ©2013 GSQ Magazine


Great shot...


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

Here's mine. Do any of you know the Model No. or nickname for it? I've no clue.


----------



## zephyrnoid (Mar 12, 2011)

And here's the final....
http://gearstylequarterly.com/Bathyscape_100_Brnz_2.html


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

That's gorgeous.


----------



## W. C. Bartlett (Feb 14, 2006)

Took the words out of my mouth, really great looking watch.


----------



## JonasForsberg (Mar 12, 2008)

digivandig said:


> Here's mine. Do any of you know the Model No. or nickname for it? I've no clue.


Congratulation!! You seems to be the owner of an wonderful 470A Blue watch. Originally it came with an rubber strap like, that is simular to the attached, but with more NSA-style and "tappers" from the watch to become more narrow at the clasp (but i haven´t seen the clasp in real life). Whatever... your watch is butiful as it is today!!!!!!


----------



## serdal23 (May 15, 2011)

zephyrnoid said:


> View attachment 1030321
> 
> Rough FPO ( Sans Text) ©2013 GSQ Magazine


I love that bezel and how it sits on that beautiful case! I have been thinking of getting one these days! The SS version, or even a bronze model.

Thanks for the awesome fotos, my friends . . .

Capt. Serdal


----------



## zephyrnoid (Mar 12, 2011)

And here's the BS100 in SS.

Aquadive BS100 - SS Diving Watch


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

zephyrnoid said:


> And here's the BS100 in SS.
> 
> Aquadive BS100 - SS Diving Watch


WOW!!!! That is a killer photo...again excellent work:-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Dimitris (Jul 3, 2007)

Speechless!

Now I want a DLC.


----------

